# POF made 9mm handgun , PK-09.



## Kompromat

> The PK-9 is the first handgun from the POF (Pakistan Ordinance Factories). It is designed as per Beretta family of pistols. Currently only one version of PK-9 is available i.e. Standard version.
> The PK-9 packed in a good quality plastic box, included in it the gun, two magazines and a technical manual. The manual is in English and quite detailed. As per manual, magazines have the capacity of 13 shots but practically they can accommodate 15 shots. The finishing of the pistol is quite good.
> I fired 50 POF Rounds with 100% result from it. Please find below the technical specifications of this pistol along with some pics.
> 
> Technical Features PK-9 9mm X 19 Pistol
> Caliber 9 mm Parabellum
> Operation Short Recoil, Semi Automatic
> Locking Falling block
> Feed 13 Rounds (15 Rounds)
> Weight (with empty magazine) 980 gm
> Length 225 mm
> Barrel Length 124 mm
> Rifling 6 groove, Right Hand
> Sight For blade integral with slide, rear, notched bar dovetailed to slide
> Sight Radius 125 mm
> Muzzle Velocity 400 m / sec
> Manual Safety 1
> Cocking Indicator 1

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Kompromat

*Price: Rs:38,000* Available at POF outlet wah & authorized dealers. Must have license before purchase.

Thanks to PG.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Kompromat

Anybody owns one ?

Looks like its a great value for money , 38k is peanuts !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bossman

Pakistan also manufactures Glock knock-offs

Security Arms | Firearm Photo Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak47

The golden Gun looks Amazing.

Really reminds me of my video game days.. Where the best guns would always be platted in gold.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

Looks like 100% Beretta Clone, OP before the posted a taurus PT92 claiming pakistani made. Doesn't look like pof licensed it, just cloned it.


----------



## Last Hope

Have seen this with junior GDPs, like Flt. Lt. or Plt. Off.


----------



## Kompromat

sandy_3126 said:


> Looks like 100% Beretta Clone, OP before the posted a taurus PT92 claiming pakistani made. Doesn't look like pof licensed it, just cloned it.



That is a Darra made clone.

This is a POF made pistol , i don't have word on license production. I will post if i get updates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## supereagle

I think if POF decided to copy a Beretta, they should've gone for a (Beretta) M9A1 rather than a (Beretta) 92FS. It (M9A1) has an accessory rail to go for lights and lasers. It (M9A1) would have been a better choice than a 92FS, nonetheless 92FS is a great gun, one of the favourites of gun guru Massad Ayoob who sleeps every night with one under his pilow. Both M9A1 and 92FS are virtually the same guns other than some small differences. Mind you, (Beretta) M9A1 has an accessory rail and (Beretta) M9 does not. 

Regards.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

sandy_3126 said:


> Looks like 100% Beretta Clone, OP before the posted a taurus PT92 claiming pakistani made. Doesn't look like pof licensed it, just cloned it.



its a good enough grounds to get the POF blacklisted, no company willing to trade internationally can risk that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

i am biG fan on of PT-92-99 SO IT WILL BE BEST FOR ME


----------



## MilSpec

Irfan Baloch said:


> its a good enough grounds to get the POF blacklisted, no company willing to trade internationally can risk that.



After digging into the beretta story, I found out that beretta 92FS's patents have expired, thus taurus doesn't needs any IP fees. So I guess 92FS designs are fair game... POF can actually copy Berreta 92fs and sell it, another famous design whose patents have expired is the CZ75 steel frame, hence you will see quite a few clones like the Tanfoglio Tz 75 (Italian), Jericho (Israeli), Baby eagle (american), EAA Witness (italian/american) and the SAR 21 (Turkish)versions in the market. 

(btw : Another story of unlicensed copy is the Indian OFB's SLR - unlicensed copy of the FN FAL mixed metric and inch pattern.)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thorough Pro

POF does not have a license manufacture agreement for Bretta or Glocks and neither are these guns made by POF. As far as I remember many years ago GOP gave incentives to Derra gun makers to regularize their businesses (to control illegal arms0 and promoted/marketed there manufactured arms. These are still cheap knockoffs and I am not sure why POF associates itself with these illegal knockoffs? what if any of these companies chooses to sue POF? Stupid move in my opinion.


----------



## supereagle

Irfan Baloch said:


> its a good enough grounds to get the POF blacklisted, no company willing to trade internationally can risk that.




Mohtaram Baloch Sahib,
I think POF must have obtained a licence from Beretta International to manufacture the pistol. Both our MP-5 sub-machine gun and G3 rifle is from HK (Heckler Koch) Germany as is the MG3 rifle from Rheinmettal AG which is also a German company. POF's PSR-90 sniper rifle is also a variant of Heckler Koch's HK MSG-90. All of the arms are being produced under licence from the respective companies.

A word about Rheinmettal AG from Germany. It is a heck of a company. The best tank in the world, the US M1A1 Abram is armed with a M256 120mm (4.7 inch) smoothbore cannon also produced by Rheinmettal AG.

Regards.


----------



## haviZsultan

I do not know much about the defence industry but I sure am glad that we have started production of indeginious weapons. I hope we can advance this ability for the better of the country.

We first need to eliminate the terrorists who are killing innocent Pakistanis daily...


----------



## supereagle

Thorough Pro said:


> POF does not have a license manufacture agreement for Bretta or Glocks and neither are these guns made by POF. As far as I remember many years ago GOP gave incentives to Derra gun makers to regularize their businesses (to control illegal arms0 and promoted/marketed there manufactured arms. These are still cheap knockoffs and I am not sure why POF associates itself with these illegal knockoffs? what if any of these companies chooses to sue POF? Stupid move in my opinion.



So you are saying that PK 09 carrying the POF logo is not made by POF but made in Darra. Have I understood you right? Thanks.

Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faisal6309

Pak47 said:


> The golden Gun looks Amazing.
> 
> Really reminds me of my video game days.. Where the best guns would always be platted in gold.



Counter Strike ??


----------



## truthlover

Please tell me the authorized dealers of this pistol from where i can buy it(I want original made by POF) not dara made. 38000PKR is $380 which is nothing.And what about the license for 9mm caliber isn,t that a prohibited bore?


----------



## supereagle

truthlover said:


> Please tell me the authorized dealers of this pistol from where i can buy it(I want original made by POF) not dara made. 38000PKR is $380 which is nothing.And what about the license for 9mm caliber isn,t that a prohibited bore?



I've heard that you can buy PK 09 from POF outlet in Wah. Indeed if it is made by POF and not Darra then Rs. 38000 is very cheap, I'll call it free. I saw several 92FS pistols on gunbroker *** com going for around $ 600. This is a big if, if it is made by POF, I'll go for it and if made in Darra, forget it, I won't buy it.

There is no caliber in pistols which is prohibited. The biggest is 45 ACP in pistols and is my favourite. It has the best knock down power. 9mm +P ammo is also good and Beretta 92FS handles it very well and I'm talking about 92FS made by Beretta and not one made in Darra. You will risk your life if you shot 9mm +P ammo from one made in Darra. Crimson Trace (Lasers) makes very good pistol grip lasers for Beretta 92 series. LG-402 mil spec laser is the best for Beretta 92 series.

My mentor and gun guru Massad Ayoob of National Law Enforcement Training Center sleeps every night with a Beretta 92FS under his pillow. That's how good a 92FS is. The modern type of 92FS is the Beretta M9A1 and is the official sidearm of the United States military which makes the Beretta 92 series guns the most tested guns in history. 

In 1985 Beretta 92 (M9) narrowly won over the Sig P226 in trials for the US military when it (the United States Military) wanted a replacement for their Colt 1911s. Sig P226 is also an equally good gun and has been adopted by the US Navy Seals. Every Seal had one (Sig P226) when they killed UBL (Usama Bin Laden) in Abbottabad. Beretta 92 (M9) stood first in the trials for the United States Military followed by Sig P226. Some reports say that the only difference between Beretta 92 (M9) and Sig P226 was price, Beretta beat Sig only on price. Otherwise both Beretta 92 (M9) and Sig P226 (and P229) are equally great guns. 

Remember Beretta is the oldest company in the world founded in 1526 by Maestro Bartolomeo Beretta. Until today, the ownership continues to be that of the Berettas and today's Beretta CEO is Ugo Gussalli Beretta who is in fact not a Beretta and has adopted the name Beretta by marrying into the Beretta family. His sons Franco and Pietro are Berettas from their mother's side who (the mother) is indeed a Beretta. The traditional father-to-son dynasty was interrupted when Ugo Gussalli Beretta's uncles Carlo and Giuseppe Beretta were childless.

I'm a huge Beretta fan and remember Berettas don't bluff.

Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## supereagle

Beretta 92 FS is one of my favourites.


----------



## Pak47

faisal6309 said:


> Counter Strike ??



Nah, i used to play a lot of crossfire. A game similar to Counter strike.


----------



## supereagle

Please tell us if PK 09, which looks a perfect Beretta 92FS knock-off, is made by POF or is made in Darra and sold off by POF with its logo? 

Thanks and regards.


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> Anybody owns one ?
> 
> Looks like its a great value for money , 38k is peanuts !



How I can get the license and of which kind of guns I can license


----------



## Kompromat

Zarvan said:


> How I can get the license and of which kind of guns I can license


 @balixd will help you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> @balixd will help you.



Okay thanks


----------



## Amaa'n

lala, licenses are closed as of now, they will start issuing by mid of this month inshallah ....until than wait - in punjab the process is not that much of a hustle, you dont have to pay dealers huge chunk of money......like the case in SIndh, MoI & balochistan


Zarvan said:


> Okay thanks


----------



## forcetrip

supereagle said:


> Please tell us if PK 09, which looks a perfect Beretta 92FS knock-off, is made by POF or is made in Darra and sold off by POF with its logo?
> 
> Thanks and regards.



pk09 is made by POF and has nothing to do with daara.


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> lala, licenses are closed as of now, they will start issuing by mid of this month inshallah ....until than wait - in punjab the process is not that much of a hustle, you dont have to pay dealers huge chunk of money......like the case in SIndh, MoI & balochistan



I live in Punjab by the way and of which Guns I can get license I mean of Pistols or also of Assault Rifles or Sub Machine guns


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> I live in Punjab by the way and of which Guns I can get license I mean of Pistols or also of Assault Rifles or Sub Machine guns



tbh in Feb 2013 , the previous govt passed the bill making .222 / .223 , 7mm, 8mm, .22, in semi auto only as Non Prohibited bore , for which license can be obtained from local DCO very easily, however they stopped issuing all the licenses from last month, as they are drafting new policy......lets wait & see.....
But getting Pistol (.22lr - .45cal), Shotgun, & Bolt action Rifle ( be it 7mm or 8mm, or same caliber as G-3) is very easy and same procedure is followed.......

just wait for few weeks.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## supereagle

forcetrip said:


> pk09 is made by POF and has nothing to do with daara.



Dear Mr. Forcetrip Sahib,
Thanks a lot for your help. If you look at the following post by one of our forum members, you will gather that POF PK 09, which is a 100% Beretta knock-off, is being made in Darra and sold by POF with its logo. If this is true then I won't go for it and rather go for a Chinese 92FS clone.

Regards.



Thorough Pro said:


> POF does not have a license manufacture agreement for Bretta or Glocks and neither are these guns made by POF. As far as I remember many years ago GOP gave incentives to Derra gun makers to regularize their businesses (to control illegal arms0 and promoted/marketed there manufactured arms. These are still cheap knockoffs and I am not sure why POF associates itself with these illegal knockoffs? what if any of these companies chooses to sue POF? Stupid move in my opinion.


----------



## forcetrip

supereagle said:


> Dear Mr. Forcetrip Sahib,
> Thanks a lot for your help. If you look at the following post by one of our forum members, you will gather that POF PK 09, which is a 100% Beretta knock-off, is being made in Darra and sold by POF with its logo. If this is true then I won't go for it and rather go for a Chinese 92FS clone.
> 
> Regards.



It is built on the Beretta frame but as jbond suggested the blue prints are fair game and rather than reinventing the wheel they decided to use the POF ( PAKISTAN ORDINACE "FACTORY") machining quality to produce a better pistol. But as weapons go you should take a look in the market before buying. Machining is very important when it comes to a reliable sidearm and Pakistan still lacks a consumer side to producing a renowned firearm. There are many other sidearms and rifles that are imported in the 50-80k range which you could look at but PK09 is a good entry level pistol which I do not own and have no desire to get as well.


----------



## mehranbiz

Any body can share more details about PK9 handgun finish performance price and availability in Karachi
What is the procedure to buy from wah industries outlet.


----------



## Ahmad82

can we get gun without Number punched because i have to punch my MOI License Number On it and i dnt want to to make tempering with gun
and changing of card with new Number big headache 
plz any one help


----------



## tuxmp5

this one looks awesome.


----------



## ghilzai

tuxmp5 said:


> this one looks awesome.



If you are looking to buy this gun for home defense or secondary gun then fine, this weapons is not a primary weapon. It will cost you anything between 35 to 45 thousand rps, its decent but average quality.

Pof is a name stamped on pistols made in darra, their quality is better then the local clones, this weapons is not made in wah but infact it is made for pof.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tuxmp5

ghilzai said:


> If you are licking to buy this gun for home defense or secondary gun then fine, this weapons is not a primary weapon. It will cost you anything between 35 to 45 thousand rps, its s defeat but average quality.
> 
> Pof is a name stamped on pistols made in darra, their quality is better then the local clones, this weapons is not made in wah but infact it is made for pof.


i like the firearms, i dont have any permanent handgun or rifle , i like to try and shot different weapons , and i really wanna try this one and see how it performs.


----------



## ghilzai

tuxmp5 said:


> i like the firearms, i dont have any permanent handgun or rifle , i like to try and shot different weapons , and i really wanna try this one and see how it performs.



Its not a bad choice, its a decent weapon i have used it extensively, its good fir its price range, it does the job however you can't go mad on it, what will disappoint yout is the finish,You would expect something stamped with a reputable name like POF to have a quality finish.

You can purchased it directly from WAH if you have a license.


----------



## Nishan_101

So does POF planning to do JV with Germany in near future... for guns and Ammo?


----------



## acetophenol

Guns for civilians-an area in which I genueinly envy Pakistan!
Good job and Good luck


----------



## That Guy

Nishan_101 said:


> So does POF planning to do JV with Germany in near future... for guns and Ammo?



Does Pakistan have the money to afford such a venture? Does it stand to profit? Why should Germany do such a thing?

No, maybe, and Germany has no reason to.


----------



## Leader

There was an ad in the newspaper last week, Wah factory is going to hold an exhibition in Karachi, I am not really into weapons, but I think this was the gun they were going to sell for private protection.

someone interested can dig about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saifulamin

i like pistol of pak made in peshawar . by moon star good attraction pistol

pak made pistol now going to hit the orignal guns

chek this beretta pak made hug supported i like it king of firing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthlover

saifulamin said:


> i like pistol of pak made in peshawar . by moon star good attraction pistol
> 
> pak made pistol now going to hit the orignal guns
> 
> chek this beretta pak made hug supported i like it king of firing


Beautiful gun) And it,s extremely hard to differentiate it with the real made in italy beretta) Those gun makers are really skilled.


----------



## saifulamin

i purchase so many guns and pistol of pak made but when i visit to moon star arms comapny peshawar
he making suporb pistol and guns with great material and plus there finishing are really good. its same look like orignal i am so happy now . pistol performing are awsome


----------



## saifulamin

contact moon star arms company
saifiemail@gmail.com
Moonstar Arms | Facebook


----------



## Khaqan Humayun

_*You must give a sample and get from Peshawar KPK in only 8000 to 10,000 hahaha
Our Pathan Brother are not happy with this news because they have been making this type of gun Call T.T and pistol in common people watch youtube video about bigest weapon market in KPK. *_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aley raza

Horus said:


>


is st-9 pistol made by pof is available in lahore?

Is st-9 pistol made by pof is available in lahore? any authorized dealer?


----------



## Zeeshan Farooqi

I never seen that.


----------



## DJ_Viper

saifulamin said:


> i purchase so many guns and pistol of pak made but when i visit to moon star arms comapny peshawar
> he making suporb pistol and guns with great material and plus there finishing are really good. its same look like orignal i am so happy now . pistol performing are awsome



Someone on a thread like this mentioned that the licenses for firearms were prohibited in Pakistan. Is that still the case?



saifulamin said:


> i purchase so many guns and pistol of pak made but when i visit to moon star arms comapny peshawar
> he making suporb pistol and guns with great material and plus there finishing are really good. its same look like orignal i am so happy now . pistol performing are awsome



Someone on a thread like this mentioned that the licenses for firearms were prohibited in Pakistan. Is that still the case?


----------



## mdcp

Best use for handgun is EDC( every day cary)

I am surprised by pof for ignoring basic requirement for civilian

Glock 43 or similar would have been ideal


----------



## Vapnope

DJ_Viper said:


> Someone on a thread like this mentioned that the licenses for firearms were prohibited in Pakistan. Is that still the case?


Yes, no license of even PDWs is allowed for time being.



mdcp said:


> Glock 43 or similar would have been ideal


Glock costs 7 times more in Pakistan than its original cost.


----------



## Asim Mirza

Me and my younger brother own 2 of them for four years now

hardly use them need to give up the 1 licence and get 1mp5 pistol


----------



## Dani_Insafian

love


----------



## Verve

DJ_Viper said:


> Someone on a thread like this mentioned that the licenses for firearms were prohibited in Pakistan. Is that still the case?



MOI (ministry of interior) All Pakistan licenses have been closed for some time, new applications. KPK and Sindh are open, unless that changes recently.



mdcp said:


> Best use for handgun is EDC( every day cary)
> 
> I am surprised by pof for ignoring basic requirement for civilian
> 
> Glock 43 or similar would have been ideal



Glock is stupid money, 250k++ ($2500) .... For EDC within a reasonable budget, Makarov 9mm (8 shots or 12 that's slightly bulkier) is a very good choice but S&B ammo for that is not something most dealers stock. 

in 9mm, CZ are better than Glocks. P-07 is a very good choice for EDC, and P-01 is an excellent EDC


----------



## Foxtrot Mike

Can anyone share his personal experience, any PK-9 Owner?


----------

